# Escoffier: La Guide de Culinaire



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Just wanna know if anyone has it and is it the bible that many chefs think it is.

Its also called : Escoffier The complete guide to modern cookery

Thanks Guys


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I have it. Is it the Bible of cook books? Probably one of them. I think that EVERY cook, chef or those who aspire to be should have that one, The Larouse Gastromenic(sp) and the meat buyers guide. There are probably more that are necessary but I've found these three suit me well. Just my opinion though.


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

Think of both La Guide Culinaire and Larousse Gastronomique as cooking encyclopedias full of classical references. Along those lines you might want to consider Le Repetoire de la Cuisine as well as Herring's Dictionary of Classical and Modern Cookery. Remember..you can never have enough reference books!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I keep hearing about Harold McGee's On Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen? Is this book good for reference too?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

A salesperson told me that McGee is Shirley Corriher's mentor and that his book is a "must". I plan to get it soon.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

ShawtyCat,

If you search (upper right hand corner of your screen) for "Escoffier" you'll find there are 60 different threads (topics) which refer to Escoffier. Browse them and you'll find a wealth of input.

kokopuffs,

Yes, you're referring to *Cookwise* it's a wonderful addition, there are also many references to Shirley Corriher's book  here at Cheftalk.

You may enjoy browsing the following threads:

Top 10 Cooking / Recipe Books

Referrence Works

The books you can't do without

Cookbooks!

Opinions On Rebuilding my Cookbook Library

Looking for some books

Hello. New here and seeking advice.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

IMHO:

I just acquired THE PROFESSIONAL CHEF 7'th ed. and consider to be the foundation of cooking. Once basic principles have been learned then Escoffier's book should be utilized for recipes and inspiration. Both are great books, nonetheless.


----------



## jnovak7 (Feb 7, 2002)

I use Le Guide Culinaire for one of my classes and I like it, it is different and infomative. Its nice of you want to see how things are classically prepared in comparsion to modern techniques. I recommend that you pick it up, it's worth it.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Ive already spent my $160 allowance for this year and was sending my family my yearly birthday wish list. (no more ugly sweaters to return) Ive got the Cooking Essentials for the New Professional Chef, Art of the Garde Manger, Culinary Math, Fish and Shellfish, The New Making of A Cook and Timing is Everything. Those lists in previous posts will help alot. Thanks again.


----------

